# Bootsrestaurierung



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. März 2011)

So, wie angekündingt schon in nem anderen Threat hab ich Gestern endlich mein Boot geholt. Als ichs das erste mal gesehn hab war ich doch ziemlich erschrocken, es war ziemlich abgerockt und es lag laut Verkäufer 5 (!!) Jahre.

So gleich mal am Anfang, hab jetz nur die Bilder vom Handy da, bessere und detailreichere Bilder kommen Morgen.

Ich hab vor das Boot komplett zu überholen und neu aufzubauen, will ein VERNÜNFTIGES Angelboot.

So hier mal die ersten Bilder:
http://img846.*ih.us/img846/3997/boots.jpg

http://img857.*ih.us/img857/3549/boot2.jpg

Hab dann mal die Unterseite Zuhause mal genauer betrachtet und dann auch mal für euch festgehalten.

http://img845.*ih.us/img845/9275/boot9.gif

http://img862.*ih.us/img862/6378/boot8.gif

http://img861.*ih.us/img861/392/boot7.gif

So nun mal zur ersten Frage, hab absolut gar keine Ahnung wie ich die Stellen mit GFK ausbesser und welche Stellen ich ausbessern muss. Bei den Löchern ist mir das klar aber muss ich die kleine Risse auch ausbessern? 
Wäre nett wenn ihr genau sagen könntet WIE ich die ausbessere.

Heute Mittag hab ich dann mal mit meinem Kumpel mal das Projekt begonnen und die komplette Unterseite abgeschliffen.
Mich wunderts, es schaut gar nichtmehr sooo schlimm aus. 

Aber seht selber:

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/696/boot5.gif
Sieht jetz relativ fleckig aus, aber es war noch sehr viel Staub drauf.

Jetz hier mal ein abgeschliffener Riss:

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/373/boot6.gif

Als nächstes haben wir uns mal das Innenleben angesehn und auch hier den alten Lack abgeschliffen, das Gelbe glaub ich ist die Grundierung, zumindest konnte man es nicht entfernen.

http://img852.*ih.us/img852/7049/boot4.gif
http://img863.*ih.us/img863/3641/boot3.gif

So das wars für Heute mit den Bildern, morgen kommen mehr.

Also hier mal meine Fragen:

1. Wie bessere ich die Stellen aus?

2. Wenn die Stellen ausgebessert sind wie gehts mit dem neuen Lack weiter? Bzw muss erst eine Grundierung drauf und welcher Lack bzw Grundierung muss ich verwenden?

3. Welche Farbe kann ich für die Innenseite verwenden?

4.Ich habe vor vorne wo jetz die erste Sitzbank ist ein Jerk-Podest hinzubauen mit einem kleinen Staufach drinnen. Wie bau ich so ein Podest?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort, ich werde auch jeden Arbeitsschritt mit Bildern mitdokumentieren.

Außerdem folgen Morgen noch Bilder mit hoher Qualität von Löchern, vor Schleifen und nach Schleifen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

1. Wie bessere ich die Stellen aus?
unter der wasserlinie: schön abschleifen, 2-3 schichten epoxydharz auftragen, bei bedarf mit gfk-matten flicken, 1-2 schichten primer auftragen, mind. 1 schicht "antifouling" auftragen. an den anströmflächen gerne 3-4 schichten.

2. Wenn die Stellen ausgebessert sind wie gehts mit dem neuen Lack weiter? Bzw muss erst eine Grundierung drauf und welcher Lack bzw Grundierung muss ich verwenden?
es gibt sogenannte primer, sind grundierungen die etwas grober sind...so hält die farbe gut. pass auf dass du acryllack nicht mit anderen farbarten mischt...sonst zerfressen die sich gegenseitig.

3. Welche Farbe kann ich für die Innenseite verwenden?
hello kitty design-klebebildchen.....deiner fantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt. achte nur drauf dass die farbe kratz- und stoßfest ist, uv-beständigkeit aufweist und nicht teerhaltig ist. generell würde ich auf schwarz und dunkle töne verzichten...im sommer wird das in der sonne recht warm. Lichtgrau ist ne gute wahl.
generell bietet "international" ein sehr gutes und qualitatives sortiment an farben, primern, unterwasseranstrichen
 
4.Ich habe vor vorne wo jetz die erste Sitzbank ist ein Jerk-Podest hinzubauen mit einem kleinen Staufach drinnen. Wie bau ich so ein Podest?
gfk-matten um eine zuvor gefertigte schablonenform aus z.b. pappe legen und mit epoxydharz überkleistern. vorgang wiederholen bis du gewünschte wandstärke hast.

schöne grüße|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ich hoffe du hast das teil geschenkt bekommen !!! |rolleyes
gute Frage .... soweit waren meine Restaurationen bisher nicht


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hallo...

Also: 
Als erstes musst du den alten abgeblätterten Lack entfernen. Dann den Rest ab (wo es lose ist) bzw. Anschleifen... Die Risse würde ICH mit Holz oder Füllspachtel vorspachteln und glatt schleifen (dran denken 3% Härter beim Anmischen der Spachtelmasse, zu wenig Härter wird die Spachtelmasse zu weich und zuviel Härter wird sie zu hart!) Dann Glasfasermatten (mehrschichtig, also ca. 3 Schichten) mit Kunstharz auftragen (Härter (wieder 3%) beschichten (erst Harz, dann eine Matte mit einem Pinsel andrücken, dann wieder Harz, Wieder Matte,...) Zum Lackieren UNBEDINGT Bootslack verwenden... 

MfG Sascha


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Zu der Sache mit dem Epoxid, an welchen Stellen muss ich das auftragen? Bei den Rissen oder generell wo ich bis zum GFK runtergeschliffen habe? 
Wie flicke ich die Löcher mit GFK? 

Dann noch zu dem Thema mit dem Podest, gibts da eine Alternative zu GFK, z.b Holz oder andere Materialien?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## benzy (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Wichtig wäre noch im Unterwasserbereich ausschließlich Epoxy Spachtel verwenden kein Polyesterspachtel! Denn der zieht Wasser!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

@ Hardcore-Angler: Abgeschliffen ist das Boot schon  

@HD4ever: Nö hat mich 250 Tacken gekostet, ist bei uns relativ schwierig bei uns hier unten an Boote zu kommen. Ich wollte aber unbedingt jetz ein kleineres wendigeres Boot selber aufbauen, quasi ganz nach meinen Wünschen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Wenn ich die Stellen erst zuspachtel und dann noch GFK-Matten drüber mach dann entstehen ja kleine Hügel oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

mhm .... da hätte ich mir eher nen Boot von weiter weg geholt.
250 EUR für son vergammeltes Teil ist viel zu viel |uhoh:
da kommt noch einiges zusammen um das vernünftig wieder her zu richten


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Nö, kann die ganzen Sachen über nen Bekannten zum EK-Preis beziehen. Naja bei uns hier in Bayern zahlst du für n gebrauchtes Boot mit 4 Meter fast IMMER über 600 €. 
Jetz wo es abgeschliffen ist siehts gar nichmehr soo abgegammelt aus 

Außerdem ists ja auch nicht falsch mal ein bisschen zu Arbeit und sich einen kleinen Traum zu erfüllen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

*nur* epox-harz unter der wasseroberfläche. die löcher/risse können mit glasfaser gestopft werden. epox drüber und bei bedarf nochmal überschleifen wenn du es nicht eben bekommen hast.
ich hab bei meinem die gesamte fläche unter der wasserlinie (vorher abkleben) mit epox gestrichen...3 schichten...war zwar etwas kostenintensiver aber bin echt happy damit. ist auch widerstandsfähiger wenn man mal anlandet oder das boot absetzt oder auf ner wurzel im wasser aufsetzt.

wenn du den podest aus holz machst muß das ding gut gegen feuchtigkeit geschützt werden.....von allen seiten inkl. innen. würde mich für gfk entscheiden das mußt du auch nicht jedes jahr nachstreichen...wie stellst du dir das vor: du stehst da drauf oder schiebst da equipment drauf von a nach b und bekommst kleine kratzer im lack. wasser dringt ein und noch vor ende der ersten saison schimmelt dein holzpodest


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

krass....250 tacken...dafür kriegste hier an der waterkant ne menge mehr...


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Außerdem ists ja auch nicht falsch mal ein bisschen zu Arbeit und sich einen kleinen Traum zu erfüllen




so soll das auch sein ! #6
vielleicht sehe ich dann ja mal das Endprodukt irgendwann |rolleyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ich weiß, hab ich schon gesehn das man bei euch oben teilweise Ankas kriegt die gut in Schuss sind...

Sollte eigentlich ein Jerk-Podest werden. Muss ich bei den Rissen einfach ne GFK-Matte drüber machen?

Bin auch am überlegen das nach dem flicken komplett mit Epoxid zu streichen, erst der Lack und dann Epoxid oder andersrum, falls ich es mit Epoxid streiche?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

@HD4ever: Das Endprodukt kriegst du sicherlich zu sehen wenn du im Sommer kommst, ich bin dann der der auf seinem neuen Boot mit seinem neuen Podest steht und wirft und wirft


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

bin ja gespannt wie das dann wird mit deinem "Podest" ...
denke so ein Segelboot mit nem relativ runden Rumpf ist immer alles andere als besonders kippstabil


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

also nochmal: die risse mit glasfasermatte ausstopfen/flicken und an der stelle mit epox überstreichen.sollten es haarrisse in der oberfläche sein reicht großzügiges überstreichen. wichtig wenn du mehrere schichten nimmst immer abwechselnd. dann wirst du eine kleine erhebung haben die du nach dem aushärten einfach glatt schleifen kannst.jetzt noch nicht lackieren...erst die fläche unter der wasserlienie komplett mit epox streichen...gerne auch mehrerer schichten jeweils nach dem aushärten.
darauf wird kein lack gut halten....da sehr glatt.mit grobem schleifpapier und der hand,max. schleifblock nicht aber maschine die oberfläche leicht anrauen. jetzt kommt der primer als bindeglied zwischen untergrund und antifouling-farbe.auch den primer nach jedem überstrich leicht mit schmirgelpapier anrauen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Dafür ist das Schwert  Mein Vater mein man könnte ja mit GFK einen Kiel bauen, oder zumindest ein bisschen andeuten aber ich denke das is ziemlich schwer umzusetzen und ich werds auch nicht machen. 

Erstmal jetz diese Woche die Materialien besorgen und dann mal anfangen und hier berichten. 

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe, aber ich werd euch sicherlich noch mit Fragen bombadieren.

Ich geh jetz erstma schlafen fürs erste, morgen wird dann die Innenseite fertig geschliffen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Und das Antifouling auch wieder anrauhen oder kann ich da dann einfach so mit Bootslack draufgehn?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

nein....das antifouling (google mal was das ist) darf nicht übergestrichen werden, es verliert sonst seinen sinn. man spricht von selbstkorrodierend oder eigenkorrosion d.h. die farbe zersetzt sich langsam selbst und zerfällt. durch dieses stetige "abschuppen" können keine algen haften.das heißt aber auch die anströmkanten am bug müssen mehrmals übergestrichen werden da hier die farbe stärker abgetragen wird. 3 anstriche reichen locker 3 jahre.das antifouling ist der bootslack für unterwasser. über der wasserlinie nimmst du normalen bootslack.
wenn du mehrere schichten antifouling aufträgst darfst du auch nicht anschleifen....meine vorhergehende ausführung erklärt warum. wirst auch schnell merken dass diese farbe sehr rau und grob ist....anschleifen wird überflüssig


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Okey danke, rein theoretisch könnt ich ja den ganzen Rumpf mit Antifouling streichen oder? Ist ja eigentlich überflüssig die 20 cm die über der Wasserlinie liegen anders zu streichen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

nein über der wasserlinie würde ich kein antifouling streichen....spritzwasser und regen tragen dann deinen anstrich in streifen und flecken ab und nach nem jahr sieht der kahn aus wie jetzt. außerdem wirst du nach dem ersten anstrich merken dass man selbsterodierendes antifouling selbst mit dem trocknen finger "abrubbeln" kann. nenene...da wirst du nicht glücklich mit wenn du über der wasserlinie mit dem zeug weiter streichst. fang nicht an an der falschen ecke zu sparen....du kaufst ja eh farbe für die innenseite, was spricht dagegen außen damit weiter zu streichen? vielleicht noch eine 2 cm kiellinie in  feuerrot (hab ich im bastlershop von revell gekauft) und dann hast du doch schon nen 3farbiges boot: unter der linie, die linie, über der linie 
ne alternative zum selbsterodierenden antifouling ist übrigens teflon-antifouling. kostet aber 3 mal so viel....mußt aber nicht nachstreichen wenns einmal drauf ist....aber ob das sein muß???


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Naja, ich hab keine Ahnung wo die Wasserlinie ist...Ist das echt so toll wenn man das mit dem Finger abrubbeln kann? Das heißt das boot ist dann 2 Farbig wenn ich den Bereich über der Wasserlinie schwarz streiche und unter der Linie mit Antifouling, vorrausgesetzt ich wüsste wo die Linie ist.

Gibts Alternativen zu Antifouling? Die anderen Ruderboote sind ja alle einfarbig am Rumpf.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ich war heute  auch gerade an meinem Boot fleissig ...
habe den alten AF Anstrich angeschliffen, nen Primer drauf gemacht und die tage dann mal 2 Lagen AF neu.
sch*** Arbeit - vor allem das Schleifen |uhoh:

bin mir nicht sicher ob man nen 2 K-Lack nehmen kann |kopfkrat
aber erstmal mußt du alles ausbessern.
wenn da ein altes AF draufist - dann muß das runter bevor du da einen Lack aufbringst ...


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

das antifouling ist deine wahl....du kannst auch normalen bootslack oder farbe ausm baumarkt verwenden aber dann hast du nach ner saison eine algenschicht unterm boot die nicht nur mörder geschrubbe erfordert sondern auch über die jahre deinen rumpf nicht besser macht (google mal fouling).
wenn du nun eine schwarze antifouling unter der linie nimmst, eine rote linie machst und dann innen und außen weiß nimmst zähle ich 3 farben....richtig?
deine wasserlinie ist ja nur eine durchschnitts linie...je nachdem ob du drin sitzt oder nicht liegt der kahn ja tiefer oder höher...kumpel dabei oder nicht...batterie für nen motor irgendwann oder nen kleiner verbrenner in ein paar jahren...verstehst was ich meine? kannst z.b. wenn du alles fertig hast mit ner watbüx um den kahn laufen und nen paar markierungen setzen. versuche mal nen bild von meinem zu finden


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

@hd

ahhhh der gute international  verdammt teuer aber es lohnt sich. würde auch nicht mit lack unters boot gehen. bekannter ausm stall hats mal mit autolack versucht...sah cool aus aber der ganze alte mist mußte vorher runter und im herbst mußten wir trotzdem schrubben wie die großen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Woran erkenne ich das alte Antifouling? Habe den kompletten Rumpf schon komplett geschliffen, ist echt ne schei** Arbeit und mir tut auch alles weh, vorallem der Staub ist auch wahnsinnig, obwohl ich ne Atemschutzmaske anhatte. Bei dem Boot waren 2 blaue Schichten und dann eine weiße, unter der war das GFK. 

Ich habs nicht bis auf GFK geschliffen, nur so weit das alles fest ist und nichts mehr bröckelt, dürfte gehn oder?
Wie ist das bei Ruderbooten bei denen der komplette Rumpf einfarbig ist?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Der komplette Bootsrumpf sollte eigenlich schwarz werden, auch über der Wasserlinie, das Innenleben ziemlich hell, sprich weiß oder weiß-grau.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

also hab hier mal nen bild...ist zwar von himmelfahrt mit außenbordgrill, bierfassfendern und musikanlage aber man erkennt was ich mit der wasserlinie meine


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

dein boot war auch mal einfarbig....nämlich gelb. das nennt man glaube ich einlaminiert sprich farbiger kunststoff. meins war auch mal durchgehend weiß.

was willst du von mir hören? wenn du unbedingt nen schwarzen außenbereich haben willst wirst du dir zum schwarzen antifouling noch schwarze farbe kaufen müssen für die flächen über wasser...oder du bemalst alles in einer farbart und schrubbst die nächsten jahre den rumpf weg. ich weiß auch nicht was passier wenn 10 std im sommer die sonne auf deine schwarze farbe scheint...hatte mal ne schwarze innenfläche...die wurde bei sonnenbstrahlung leicht flüssig


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Okey, ich geh die Tage auch nochmal zu Bavaria Bootsbau, mal sehn was die meinen. 
So weit schon mal danke für die ganzen Tips und Ratschläge. 

Bilder folgen wenn sie in die Tat umgesetzt wurden.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## HD4ever (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> also hab hier mal nen bild...ist zwar von himmelfahrt mit außenbordgrill, bierfassfendern und musikanlage aber man erkennt was ich mit der wasserlinie meine




bestens ausgestattet das Gefährt !!! #6


----------



## MArvin123 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hab ich demnächst auch vor mir so nen altes Boot zu holen und dann wieder richtig herrichten! 

Kannst ja vllt. nach der Restaurierung ein paar Bilder rein stellen?!  

Bin ich mal gespannt was aus dem Teil wird!


----------



## gummibootangler (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

moin fabi,
erstmal respekt zu deinem vorhaben-mächtig teuer bei euch
die boote....
so ne restaurierung ist allerdings auch sehr zeit und geld aufwendig aber man hat genau das was man wollte.

finanziell lohnt das nicht-aber man wird an erfahrung reicher und die kann man für geld nich kaufen 

zur rep:
epoxi ist super um eine spachtelfähige masse zu erhalten
benötigt man:
trixopiermittel zum andicken (epoxi ist dünnflüssig)

microballons zur leichteren schleifbarkeit (epoxi ist hart)

fasern, baumwolle o glas um den spachtel zu vestärken-für größere stellen

um den rumpf mit epoxi zu streichen sind keine zusätze erforderlich epoxi hat eine lackartige konsistez evtl. andicken
nur bootslack sollte auchgehen wenn der zustand noch einigermaßen ist also die glasfasern nicht offenliegen
ist doch gfk?

bei mehreren schichten nass in nass auftragen-nächste schicht wenn erste gallertartig
sonst müstest du vor der nächsten schicht anschleifen
                 epoxi ist sehr glatt-0 haftung
staubmaske!
gute belüftung !!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ja ich dokumentier eh alles mit Bildern mit  Doch ich denke schon das ich günstiger bin, ich glaub nicht das es über 600 € werden 

Achja, mein Ziel ist es eigentlich bis zum ersten Mai zum Auslaufen bereit zu sein 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hallo Pikehunter!

250 € ist ein Wort für das was da noch auf Dich zukommt.
Habe mir vor Jahren für 50,- DM von nem Kumpel ein "hat ich keinen Bock mehr drauf"Boot gekauft. Wie bei Dir Löcher, Risse, Dellen und wilde Konstruktionen. Die fachgerechte Restaurierung und Herstellung des ursprünglichen Zustandes, haben 3 Monate Arbeit und ca. 400,-- DM gekostet, bei Beschaffungsgeschick, Vitamin B und jeder Menge Knatsch |krach:mit der Frau weil Sommerabende nicht am Grill sondern am Schleifer!

Herausgekommen ist ein wunderschönes Beiboot ein klassischer Jollenform mit Klinkerrumpf. Am Wasser habe ich schon viele Komplimente und Kaufanfragen bekommen.
Nutze es jetzt auch als Angelboot, seit meine Tochter da ist und ich beweglicher sein muß als mit dem Hauptboot.

Zur Reparatur der Löcher und Risse, findest Du super Anleitungen in den Broschüren der Fa. West System, wohl das beste Reparatursystem für Selbermacher! Fordere sie einfach bei West System an.

Ein gutes Buch zu dem Thema ist Rumpf und Decksreparaturen von Don Casey erschienen im Delius Klasing Verlag. #6

Viel Spaß und Freude beim Restaurieren und dem neuen Boot 
wünscht 

Walleyehunter69


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Danke für die ganzen Tips, naja mein festes Ziel-Datum ist der 1. Mai was ich auch schaffen werde, davon bin ich überzeugt. Ich hab jetz als Schüler noch relativ viel Zeit um weiter zu arbeiten.
Abgeschliffen ist es ja schon komplett, das heißt noch die Stellen ausbessern, mit Epoxid ein paar schichten und dann mit Bootslack oder eben Antifouling drüber.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

hi im boote-forum gibt es gute tipps nur mal so nebenbei  
http://www.boote-forum.de/


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So, heute den Innenraum komplett abgeschliffen, im Bug ist aussen ein Riss welcher auch Innen ist wie ich festgesellt hab. Flick ich genau so wie die anderen Löcher oder? Mit welchen Matten und welchem Epoxid mach ich das am besten?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## heinmama (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hallo,

in den letzten Wochen wurde schon einmal so ein Projekt besprochen. Guckste hier:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210460


Anleitungen wie Du mit Epoxi arbeitest findest Du bei der Firma
Von der Linden.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Mal ein kompl. Handbuch zum Thema... http://www.vosschemie.de/fileadmin/tmp/alte_buecher/Handbuch Bootsbau 5_04.pdf


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hi Fabi,
hier noch ein "Mutmacher" von mir.

Das erste Bild zeigt den "Kauf", im Januar 2010.

Das zweite Bild den Tag vor der "Jungfern-Fahrt" auf meinem
Heimatgewässer.

Persenning habe ich mir auch selber genäht und mein Bötchen liegt von April bis Oktober an unserem Vereinssteg
im Wasser.

Interessanterweise handelt es sich um eine Trinkwassertalsperre an welcher die Behandlung des Bodenuntergrundes mit *AF *nicht gestattet ist.

Deshalb habe ich es einfach mit umweltfreundlicher,
weißer Farbe gestrichen...und es funktioniert.
Selbstverständlich muß ich es dieses Frühjahr 
wieder streichen, aber das geht ruck - zuck :m

Ich persönlich halte *AF *mittlerweile für meine Anwendung
(Süßwasser, 6 - 7 monatige Aufenthalt im Wasser)
für absolut unnötig und äußerst umeltschädigend.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Danke für die Ermutigung  Mein Boot liegt nicht im Wasser, nur zur benutzung, ansonsten halt auf dem Slipwagen am Bootsliegeplatz. 

Darf man fragen was für eine Farbe du verwendet hast? Würd langsam gern mal die Materialien zusammen tragen und nicht erst einem Tag vorm Streichen kaufen...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Danke für die Ermutigung  Mein Boot liegt nicht im Wasser, nur zur benutzung, ansonsten halt auf dem Slipwagen am Bootsliegeplatz.
> 
> Darf man fragen was für eine Farbe du verwendet hast? Würd langsam gern mal die Materialien zusammen tragen und nicht erst einem Tag vorm Streichen kaufen...
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Also wenn Du Dein Boot nach jedem Einsatz auf den Slipwagen, also aufs Trockene beförderst, würde sich für mich persönlich die Frage nach * AF* *überhaupt nicht stellen !*
Würde ich für völlig überflüssig halten !

Eine einfach, umweltfreundliche (Siegel) und selbstverständlich wasserfeste Farbe für den Anstrich reicht vollkommen aus.

Ich habe mir einen 2 Liter Pot aus dem ALDI für 'nen 5er besorgt ....den gibt es jedes Jahr im Angebot.

Allerdings würde ich Dir dazu raten, bei dem "ewigen" slippen des Bootes die mechanische Wirkung nicht zu vergessen.
Ich meine, jedesmal wenn Du das Boot aus bzw. ins Wasser
beförderst, leidet der Annstrich bzw. der Bootsboden durch
Reibung mit den Auflegern des Slipwagen oder durch
Grundberührung beim slippen.

Zumindest bei den Auflegern am Slipwagen solltest Du Dir dann hochwertige "Gummies" bzw. noch ne extra Lage 
Teppichboden besorgen.


----------



## littleFisherman (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hey Fabi,
klingt ja nach einem riesen Projekt des du da noch vor dir hast 
Bin gespannt wies später aussieht und wünsch dir schonmal gutes gelingen!
Pfingsten schau ich mir dann das Boot an  mal schaun ob wir dann n paar dicke Hechte und Welse auf die frisch gestrichenen Planken legen können 
lg
Manu


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also wenn Du Dein Boot nach jedem Einsatz auf den Slipwagen, also aufs Trockene beförderst, würde sich für mich persönlich die Frage nach * AF* *überhaupt nicht stellen !*
> Würde ich für völlig überflüssig halten !
> 
> Ich habe mir einen 2 Liter Pot aus dem ALDI für 'nen 5er besorgt ....den gibt es jedes Jahr im Angebot.



dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an...antifouling ist unter dem aspekt völlig sinnfrei und eher kontraproduktiv...wird nur von den aufliegern abgetragen.

bei meiner dschunke sieht das anders aus: von april-dezember im wasser bei viel biomasse im gewässer.

den 5-l-pott hab ich übrigens auch hält schon jahre...nutze ich für die innenseite und außen über der wasserlinie
schöne grüße|wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Gut, dann wär das ein Problem weniger  Heut Abend klär ich das mit den Materialien ab und wenns gut läuft hab ich die Sachen am Wochenende und die Löcher können geflickt werden und die Epoxid Schicht drauf.

Hol mir warscheinlich auch schonmal die wasserfeste Farbe, davon aber warscheinlich auch mehr schichten drüber oder?

Wenn alles gut läuft bin ich mal optimistisch und sag das Gröbste ist in 2-3 Wochen gemacht, da ich am Wochenende fast durcharbeite.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen 2 Liter Pot aus dem ALDI für 'nen 5er besorgt ....den gibt es jedes Jahr im Angebot.




Den haste aber dann geraucht- und nicht gestrichen, oder?
:vik:####:vik:


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hol mir warscheinlich auch schonmal die wasserfeste Farbe, davon aber warscheinlich auch mehr schichten drüber oder?



ist immer besser ne 2. schicht drüber zu setzen....vielleicht auch ne 3.
ist auch abhängig von dem gerät mit dem du aufträgst und somit von der schichtstärke. ich nehme immer schaumstoff-rollen ausm baumarkt. keine fellrollen.
die notwendigkeit eines primers bleibt aber bestehen da die farbe nicht optimal auf dem glatten epox halten wird...auch nicht wenn du es etwas anschmirgelst.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

moin,
beim anglerjung im nachbartrööt läufts ja ganz gut.
wie siehts denn hier aus bei dir fabi?
hast die woche nutzen können?


----------



## volkerm (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Kameraden,

das ist schwierig.
Sollte man zu "so geht es auch" raten.
Dann säuft jemand ab damit?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Bei mir gings die Woche nicht vorran, lag komplett flach. Die Materialien sind jetzt da und nächste Woche gehts dann weiter und ich werd hier auch fleißig Bericht erstattet.

@Volkerma: Dein Posting versteh ich nicht so ganz?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## volkerm (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Fabi,

ist doch ganz einfach, und nicht lehrerhaft.
Soll ich jemandem beim Bootsbau was raten, was schiefgehen kann?
Ich mag begabter Laie, mit Hintergrund Tech. Dipl.-Ing. sein, 
damit aber nicht Bootsbauer.
Das ist alles kein Hexenwerk.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bei mir gings die Woche nicht vorran, lag komplett flach. Die Materialien sind jetzt da und nächste Woche gehts dann weiter und ich werd hier auch fleißig Bericht erstattet.
> 
> @Volkerma: Dein Posting versteh ich nicht so ganz?
> 
> Gruß Fabi



damit sind wir zwei


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

hi volker,
auf welches posting spielst du an?
verstehe nicht ganz auf was du hinaus willst
schöner gruß


----------



## volkerm (19. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Moin,

alles zurück,

das sollte woanders hin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Oke, hab den Zusammenhang auch nicht ganz verstanden.
Nächste Woche gehts endlich weiter|rolleyes

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

aha....vom nachbartrööt verrutscht wah? 
dachte schon ich hätte was falsches geraten
na dann fabi: halt dich ran....der mai ist nicht mehr weit.
muß bei mir die nächsten tage auch mal unter gucken...hatte es nicht mehr geschafft letzten dezember den kahn raus zu holen und er war jetzt fast 3 monate eingefroren


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So, die Sachen hat mir mein Bekannter jetzt geschickt. Alles umsonst:m

Da er jetzt leider 3 Tage auf Geschäftsreise ist und ich einige Fragen habe wende ich mich mal an euch 

http://img860.*ih.us/img860/4018/reperatur2.gif

Die GFK-Matte ist mir klar, einfach zu schneiden und damit dann flicken, doch für was der feine Flies?

http://img827.*ih.us/img827/5192/reperatur.gif

Die Spachtelmasse ist für die tieferen Löcher oder? Muss ich dann noch mit Matten drüber gehen?

http://img340.*ih.us/img340/6595/reperatur3.gif

Ist das das richtige Harz? Wieviel muss da über die Matten drüber?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

moin
die antwort auf deine erste frage findest du auf der packung:
die GF-matte für großflächiges flicken und verstärken sowie verstärken von vibrationsbetroffenen stellen.
der flies ist für kleinere filigranere ausbesserungsarbeiten.auch kleine risse.
mit GF-spachtel habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet...würde den aber auch zum ausspachteln von löchern und kleinere nachbildungen ( kleine ecke an einer kante weggebrochen) nutzen.
an unterwasserstellen würde ich schon nochmal ne matte überlegen....kann man ja eben schleifen falls nötig.
das harz ist gut.wenn mein französisch mich nicht ganz verlassen hat mußt du 2% härter beimischen.
einfach aufstreichen,GF-matte drüber legen und erneut überstreichen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Oke danke erstmal, also ist das Harz oke? Dachte da steht irgenwas von Epoxid drauf oder so. Das mit dem Härter weiß ich, auf der anderen Seite stehts auf Deutsch  Danke erstmal für die Antwort.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

naja...du hast ja kein epoxy gekauft....sondern polyester.
der unterschied besteht in der härtezeit und dem gestank. jetzt da du polyester hast solltest du schon etwa wissen was du machen willst...da er schneller aushärtet, und stinkt


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Gekauft?  Ich habe meinem Bekannten gesagt ich will das Boot reparieren und er hats mir geschickt, aber Polyester geht genau so oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

klar doch....
aber achte drauf dass sämtliche arbeitsmaterialien in griffweite vorbereitet sind.
übrigens sollte die verarbeitungstemperatur 15° nicht unterschreiten, am besten sind 20-25° und ich hab bei mir drauf geachtet dass es nicht zu feucht in der luft ist damit eine optimale aushärtung und somit bestmögliche widerstandsfähigkeit erzielt werden


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Okey, danke für die Tips


----------



## Bobster (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> klar doch....
> aber achte drauf dass sämtliche arbeitsmaterialien in griffweite vorbereitet sind.
> übrigens sollte die verarbeitungstemperatur 15° nicht unterschreiten, am besten sind 20-25° und ich hab bei mir drauf geachtet dass es nicht zu feucht in der luft ist damit eine optimale aushärtung und somit bestmögliche widerstandsfähigkeit erzielt werden


 
Ich kann mich da nur dem "Fischerjung" anschließen.
Ganz wichtig ist die Einhaltung der "Arbeitstemperauren"
wenn Du die Sachen im Außenbereich machst.

......und leider haben wir diese beständigen Temperaturen bei uns erst ende Mai letzten Jahres gehabt.

Es hat also gar keinen Sinn anzufangen, wenn Du diese
Temperaturen nicht hast !!!!!!

Falls Du im Außenbereich arbeitest.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Naja, morgen meldet er bei uns 18 Grad, ansonsten müssen wir es wohl drinnen machen und Heizstrahler aufstellen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

künstlich nachheizen und nachhärten würde ich mir überlegen...kann nach hinten losgehen.
temperaturangaben werden ja in der regel im schatten gemacht, wenn du dir also ein sonniges plätzchen suchst geht das allemal.
bei uns werden kaum die 10° gerissen aber bei uns streichen und spachteln wir auch schon...halt in der sonne. der vorteil ist eine gleichmäßige aushärtung und zum abend wird entweder abgedeckt oder untergestellt.
was natürlich nicht passieren darf ist regen auf den frischen stellen.
aber wenn du vormittags streichst und dann in der mittagssonne und nachmittagssonne aushärten lässt könntest du schon fast abends noch nen überstrich wagen...theoretisch. aber die temperaturen werden nachts auch bei euch noch unter die kritischen 15° fallen.
lieber eile mit weile.
noch 2 dinge: setze dir beim poly-schleifen bitte ne maske auf...das zeug is nicht der beste stoff in der lunge
und 2. vergiss nicht: wenn du dich mal vermodellierst ist es nicht so wild, kannst es ja immer wieder zurück schleifen.
hast denn nun schon mal gestartet?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Starten werd ich morgen so gegen 14:00 Uhr, Abends kommt das Boot sowieso in ne Halle. Ich mach sicherheitshalber nur eine Schicht, dafür mehrere Stellen. Also die Stellen mit Nitro oder so abputzen, dann Harz, dann die Matte dann wieder Harz oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Du hast den Link aus Posting 41 genauso wenig gelesen wie die Etikettenbeschreibung Deiner Glasfasern..... sonst würdest Du nicht solche Fragen stellen!

Hast Du überhaupt ein Boot- oder brauchtest Du bloss ein Thema um mal einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen?
Ist wirklich nicht bös´gemeint, mich würds halt mal interessieren!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ich hab das Handbuch überflogen, allerdings nicht die Zeit 185 Seiten zu lesen  Stell dir vor ich weiß das man es mit Nitro säubern sollte dass es nicht fettig ist. Und nein ich habe kein Boot, die Bilder hab ich im Web geklaut und mir ist einfach nur langweilig und deshalb mach ich den Thread auf....

Ich denke das ich auch kein eigenen Thread brauche um mich in irgendend einer Weise zu profilieren, solche Vermutungen sind ja mal etwas unter der Gürtellinie.
Naja deine Sache, wenn du dich hier nichtmehr beteiligen willst, deine Sache 

Wollt nur nochmal fragen um sicher zu gehen. Achja die Sachen sind in der Halle bei dem Boot, da ich sie nicht im Zimmer aufbewahre da sie doch relativ geruchsintensiv sind und ich auch grad nicht Zeit habe da mal eben rüber zu fahren.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Achja auf den Etiketten der Glasfasern steht nix, die liegen nämlich neben mir.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ich spiele auf Posting 59 und 60an- was die Etiketten angeht.

Zu dem Handbuch- dat Dingen hat ein Inhaltsverzeichniss. Du brauchst nichtalle 185 Seiten lesen...

Da wird komplett erklärt, wie ein Laminataufbau von statten geht- wie Mischungsverhältnisse die Topfzeiten beeinflussen, welche Temperaturen nötig sind usw.

Aber gut.... biddeschöön!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Naja klick mich grad zu zweiten mal durch, find das dort alles sehr kompliziert beschrieben ist...Entweder bin ich zu doof oder es ist nich für absolute Anfänger in dem Bereich geeignet, aber gut ne normale Antwort auf meine Frage würd mir höchst warscheinlich mehr bringen, bin jetzt aber nich hier um zu diskutieren sondern um mit meinem Boot weiter zu kommen...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Das mit dem aufstreichen und dann Matte und dann aufstreichen ist mir ja klar, sorry Frage falsch formuliert. Wieviele Schichten sind nötig? Das Loch (Bild siehe Seite 1) erst zuspachteln? Und nochmals entschuldigung falls mein obriges Posting etwas provokant/angefressen kam.

Wieviel Harz soll ich auftragen? So das es feucht ist oder richtig viel?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

@ dorschbremse
naja...ich versteh woauf du hinaus willst....und ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht.
denke aber man sollte jetzt keine große wissenschaft daraus machen. klar doch ist es immer einfacher explizite detaillierte fragen zu stellen als sich in ein thema rein zu lesen (ich hab mir den link gleich in die favoritenliste eingefügt...is ne menge guter stoff ) und letztendlich ist so ein forum auch da um diese (manchmal schon längst erklärten) sachverhalte zu erfragen
ich hab meine erste bootsreparatur nicht mit 16 gemacht...und ich hatte trotzdem angst was falsch zu machen und fragte ständig das gleiche.
ich war glücklich das mir ein alter malermeister mit über 40 jahren bootserfahrung zur seite stand.
und was unsicherheit in uns bewirken kann wissen wir alle: muß man sich nur die vielen überflüssigen trööts hier ansehen wo produkte miteinander verglichen werden...als ob eine forumsgemeinschaft mir die letztendliche entscheidung abnehmen könnte...
in diesem sinne:
schöne grüße


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Seiten 122ff
und 147ff
und 181
dürften für Dein Projekt ausreichen...

Die Glasfaser muss satt im Harz liegen- Luftblasen gewissenhaft ausrollen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Oke danke, das heißt auch mit Rollen auf tragen und nich mit Pinseln wenn ich das jetz ma richtig interpretiere? Ich stelle lieber mehr fragen als das Boot zu verhauen, sorry dafür.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Jetzt warscheinlich die doofste Frage, soll ich des Harz in einem spereatem Gefäß anrühren? Der Härter muss ja noch dazu...


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Jetzt warscheinlich die doofste Frage, soll ich des Harz in einem spereatem Gefäß anrühren? Der Härter muss ja noch dazu...



das macht wohl sinn oder??? wie willst du sonst auch dein arbeitsgerät in die dose stecken|kopfkrat

ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch mit pinsel auftragen wenn dir das besser liegt...aber die luftblasen kriegste nur durch gleichmäßges rollen raus.
hierbei verhält es sich so, dass hoher druck auf die rolle auch mehr blasen produziert, du brauchst aber zu beginn etwas druck um das harz zu verteilen. also wirst du während des auftragens immer weicher. wenn du dann einen moment wartest, kannst du nochmals ganz sanft (nur das eigengewicht der rolle) übergleiten um die letzten blasen zum platzen zu bringen.
übrigens funktioniert das auch später beim streichen so.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Oke, danke für die ausführlichen Tipps. Werd das ganze morgen erstmal bei kleineren Schäden weit über der Wasserlinie probieren und wenn ich mich eingearbeitet hab dann auch die größeren Schäden angreifen. Wieviele Schichten sollten mindestens an GFK-Matten bei nem normalen RIss drauf?

Werd natürlich auch wieder alles auf Bild festhalten und hier einstellen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

das ist schwer zu bestimmen....so aus der entfernung kann ich dir das nicht sagen. ich war bei meinem kahn ein großer fan von der zahl 3 
aber das ist abhängig vom ort der beschädigung, der art und tiefe und von dem belastungsdruck ( motornähe,anström-und anlandefläche, standfläche....) 
letztendlich sollte es aber natürlich stabil sein, aber auch keine "beule" unter wasser (widerstand) bilden.
ich bin mir sicher wenn du innen die ersten ausbesserungsversuche unternommen hast und dich mit konsistenz und beschaffenheit des materials vertraut gemacht hast wirst du schnell ein gefühl für den richtigen umgang entwickeln und merken ob noch ne schicht fehlt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Okey, naja erstmal verarbeiten was da ist, hab nur 0,5 m² Glasfasermatten und dann noch das Glasfaserflies, mal sehn.
Ich hau mich jetz aufs Ohr das ich morgen richtig anpacken kann 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Heute die ersten Versuche mit dem GFK versucht. Muss sagen dass es gar nicht so schwer ist wie ich gedacht hab. Vielleicht mach ich auch was falsch|kopfkrat:m Erstmal 2 Lagen gemacht. Das mit dem 2% Härter ist bisschen schwer mit dem Auge abzuschätzen, ging aber nicht anders. Das eine ist halt nach 120 min komplett trocken gewesen, das andere nach 150... Sieht bis jetzt alles ganz gut aus und es wird auch noch ne 3 und 4te Schicht folgen.

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/6711/laminat1.gif
Hier mal eine Stelle, ist das normal das das so durchsichtig ist? Ich denke wir haben ein bisschen viel Harz verwendet oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bobster (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Das mit dem 2% Härter ist bisschen schwer mit dem Auge abzuschätzen, ging aber nicht anders.
> Gruß Fabi


 

Also Fabi, jetzt aber wirklich #d

Das mit dem Härter hält schon sehr genau |znaika:

Besorg Dir am besten mal ne digitale Küchenwaage
und wieg die Anteile Prozent/Mengenmäßig genau ab !

Ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt und Genauigkeit bei der Arbeit, Bitte !

Setzen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hab ich, nur meine Mutter streikt und meint ich sau die voll. Geht das mit dem Härter so genau? Falls ja mach ichs wirklich sorgältiger. Soll ich dann die Schicht wieder runterschleifen oder lassen?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bobster (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hab ich, nur meine Mutter streikt und meint ich sau die voll. Geht das mit dem Härter so genau? Falls ja mach ichs wirklich sorgältiger. Soll ich dann die Schicht wieder runterschleifen oder lassen?
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Nach meiner Erfahrung hast Du immer 2 mal X in der Gleichung :q

Wenn Du schon nicht die "idealen" und *vorgeschriebenen*
Verarbeitungstemperaturen einhälst, solltest Du zumindest
die genauen und *vorgeschriebenen* Mischungsverhältnisse einhalten.

Mit dem "einsauen" der Küchenwaage führt Deine Mutte wahrscheinlich sehr begründete Argumente an 

Die kannst Du Ihr aber wiederlegen wenn Du sorgfältig und genau arbeitest und Ihr - Ihr Werkzeug so wiederbringst
wie Du es von Ihr geleihen hast.

Die Waage sollte also eine TARA Einstellung haben, bedeutet,
Du kannst eine Abdeckung zur Schonung vor mutwilliger
Einsauung :q vornehmen !
Ein Stück auf die Grundfläche der Waage zurechtgeschnittener, dicker Pappe dürfte auch für Dich reichen, danach tarierst Du die Waage wieder auf null und
kannst beginnen.


p.s.
Wenn Deine ersten Versuche voll ausgehärtet sind brauchst Du nichts mehr abschleifen, nur beischleifen würde ich Dein Kunstwerk trotzdem, denn jede Unebenheit
im Rumpf kostet "Endgeschwindigkeit"

In sofern "Godspeed"


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ach, auf der Oberfläche des Bootes hab ich 20,3 Grad gemessen, das wurde eingehalten. Werd auch sorgfältiger mit dem Härter arbeiten.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

na sieht doch prinzipiell schon ganz gut aus.
hast du vor der matte auch noch den riss gespachtelt? sieht nicht so aus.


----------



## tinostralsund (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Moin,Moin.
Ich hätte am Ende der Risse eventuell mit nen Bohrer nen ein Loch gebohrt das die risse nicht weiterarbeiten können und dann zu laminiert.
Dürfte aber so wohl auch kein problem werden.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



tinostralsund schrieb:


> Moin,Moin.
> Ich hätte am Ende der Risse eventuell mit nen Bohrer nen ein Loch gebohrt das die risse nicht weiterarbeiten können



hab ich ja noch nie gehört...macht man das tatsächlich so???|kopfkrat


----------



## minden (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Bei Alu habe ich sowas auch schonmal gehört.....hört sich ja auch eigentlich logisch an...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Naja, der Riss ist nicht wirklich tief gewesen, ich denke dsa Bohren hätte größere Schäden verursacht. Nein zugespachtelt hab ich den Riss nicht, mir wurde von anderer Seite gesagt ich sollle das nur bei tieferen Löchern machen.
Wenn ihr sagt das man das so machen soll, dann mach ich das 
Nächste Woche wird wieder weitergearbeitet wenns wieder warm genug ist.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Heiko112 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hmm der Riß kommt wohl nicht vom arbeitenden Untergrund in diesem Fall wohl das GFKl, sondern wohl eher von einem Stoß oder Sturzschaden. 

Wüßte jetzt nicht was anbohren da helfen soll. Aber vorher den blauen Lack runterschleifen ist normale weise pflicht.


----------



## husky (25. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

hey fabi,

bzgl. des mischungsverhältnisses kann ich dir auch nur raten es sehr genau ein zu halten.
TIP von mir - wir machen das immer mit großen spritzen aus der apotheke oder so, da kannst du alles ideal abmessen.

zum laminieren allgemein solltest du wissen dass man am besten immer "nass in nass" arbeitet, wenn man also 4 schickten gfk matten haben will trägt man diese nacheinander in einem arbeitsgang auf - nicht erst 2 schichten trocknen lassen und dann die anderen.

was noch sehr wichtig ist das wirklich komplette durchmischen von härter und harz, das beste ergebnis erziehlst du hier wenn du es durchrührst und dann nochmal in einen anderen becher umfüllst, so bleiben evtl. nicht vermischte reste am boden oder an den wänden des ersten bechers zurück.

VG und weiterhin gutes gelingen.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ja die schleifarbeit ist verbesserungsfähig...wenn du pech hast kann sich das GFK mit dem alten lack ablösen...
desweiteren wüßte ich nicht warum du den riss nicht hättest spachteln sollen: es füllt aus, ebnet und verstärkt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ich habe alles abgeschliffen was nur ansatzweiße locker ist, normal dürfte sich doch da dann nixmehr lösen? 

Also nich warten bis die erste Schicht getrocknet ist sondern gleich die nächste?
Wie gesagt, der Riss war n icht so das man da was ausfüllen könnte, er war sehr fein. Ich hab wesentlich tiefere Löcher bzw. Risse die ich auf jeden Fall spachteln werde.

Wenn der blaue Lack komplett festsitzt ist dann das abschleifen noch nötig? Er ist fast nicht zu lösen, auch nicht mit 60er Schleifpapier auf der Maschine, mir kommts fast so vor als wär es irgendwie so eine Art Grundfarbe.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## husky (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

hi fabi,

richtig, immer nass in nass arbeiten beim laminieren.

das beste ergebnis bzgl. der haltbarkeit erzielst du wenn du bis zum gfk material selbst runter schleifst, an stellen mit rissen oder löchern würde ich das auch auf jeden fall machen, bsp. ein loch mit 5 cm schleifst du ringsum mindestens nochmal 10cm ab bis aufs gfk und anschließend, wird sauber gereinigt/entfettet und dann kannst du deine schichten laminieren.
 an stellen die nicht verletzt sind und du evtl. nur eine zusätzliche schutzschicht aufbringen willst reicht es auch wenn du den lack grob an oder ab schleifst so wie du es ja schon gemacht hast.

vg


----------



## MArvin123 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Hay Fabi, 

kenn mich mit dem ganzen Bootsrestaurierung nicht aus! Finde es aber eine ziemlich gute Idee! Wenn ich nicht genug Geld zsm. bekomme für ein neues Boot werde ich es warscheinlich auch so machen müssen! 

Wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel Erfolg dabei und ich bin mal gespannt wie es im Entefekt aussieht! Hoffe du stellst dann am Ende ein paar Bilder rein?! 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ja so mach ichs auch, schleif die Stellen ab, und reinige sie dann mit NItro.
Bilder kommen auf alle Fälle 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So, morgen gehts weiter. Waage steht bereit 
Was passiert eigentlich wenn es nicht 100% genau ist, so wie bei den ersten Stellen?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

die menge des härters ist temperaturabhängig. wenn du bei hohen temperaturen verarbeitest kann auch weniger verwendet werden, bei niedrigen temperaturen ist ein leicht höherer härteranteil kein großes problem.
das ganze hat, meine ich mich zu erinnern, etwas mit dem verdampfenden styrol zu tun.
wenn man dies jetzt auf deine situation transferiert sieht das aus wie folgt:
ihr habt eh schon über 15 grad...du arbeitest in der sonne also wirst du auf der rumpfoberfläche zeitweise temperaturen über 25° haben. nimmst du nun ZU VIEL härter verdampft zu viel vom styrol und der polyester kann spröde, respektive brüchig, werden.
bin aber jetzt auch nicht sooooo tief in der materie drin, als dass ich das alles erklären könnte.
am besten du hälst dich an die vorgaben, dann kann auch nichts schief laufen.
viel spaß morgen beim wiegen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Danke, vorallem das Problem wird sein da der Härter ja eine andere Dichte hat als das Harz, das heißt mann kann nicht von 2 g auf 100 g ausgehen.
Ich hoffe das es morgen warm genug ist, ansonsten am Donnerstag, es sind 22 Grad gemeldet 

Bilder folgen dann morgen oder übermorgen. Danke übrigends für die rege Beteiligung und die ganzen Tips.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

das ist so nicht richtig...wenn wir über dichte sprechen sprechen wir auch von gewicht (1kg blei wiegt genauso viel wie ein kg wasser...obwohl beide dichten weit auseinander liegen).
recht hast du wenn wir über mengen sprechen (milliliter (ml)): bei unterschiedlicher dichte brauchst du nicht 2ml auf 98ml.
aber 2 gr (2%) und 98 gr (98%) bleiben 100 gr (100%) bei einem verhältnis von 2:98.
das ist der grund warum du mit einer waage arbeiten mußt und nicht mit einem messbecher.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Stimmt, mein Fehler. Heute eine Stelle gemacht, hatten nicht so viel Zeit. Morgen der ganze Nachmittag.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So heute in der Sonne fleissig weitergearbeitet. Auch schön abgewogen die 2 %. Funktionierte alles gut und es sind fast alle Stellen ausgebessert, ausser ein großer Riss und 2 Löcher. 
Allerdings hat mein Kumpel schon ein bisschen vorgearbeitet und NICHT gewogen, was zur Folge hatte  das sehr viel Härter reingekommen ist.

Es ist in ca 15 Minuten ausgehärtet, es war zum Glück nur eine Stelle.
Soll ich das jetz wieder komplett runter schleifen und neu machen oder geht das wenn man noch eine "gute" Schicht drüber macht?

Wenn ichs schon mache, dann richtig....

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

hört sich doch schon sehr gut an...
schau dir die stelle von deinem kumpel morgen mal genauer an, drück etwas mit dem finger und auch mit dem fingernagel drauf. wenn du das gefühl hast der polyester ist gut und nicht brüchig kannst es ruhig so lassen.
wo ist denn die stelle? am boden,an der seite, unter den dollen? wird die stelle stark belastet werden?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Relativ seitlich und weit hinten. Das Polyester ist super hart, allerdings hat es halt schnell ausgehärtet, SEEEHR schnell. Macht mich wieder richtig optimistisch da heute fast alles sehr gut geklappt hat.

Ausserdem hat der dritte der mitarbeitet 6 Alu Rohre mitgebracht aus denen wir 4 Rutenhalter für innen fürs Boot bauen, um sie reinzuustecken und 2 Schlepprutenhalter. 2 Normale hab ich noch, allerdings sieht der erste selbstgebaute echt super aus.

Weiterhin hab ich von meinem Nachbar 3 neue Sitzbänke bekommen, lackiert und beschichtet. Da fault nix 

Alles in allem der beste Tag der Restauration. Morgen wird der Primer und die Bootsfarbe bestellt. 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

super!!!
dann weiter so


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So, heute haben wir die Aussenarbeit fast abgeschlossen, 300 Gramm Spachtelmasse verspachtelt und sau viele Matten verlegt. Bilder und Bericht kommen morgen, bin zu fertig 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So nach etwas längerer Abwesenheit in dem Thema gehts nun weiter, die Aussenarbeit ist so gut wie Abgeschlossen. Alles ist zu gespachtelt bzw. zulaminiert. Am Donnerstag wird das alles noch schön abgeschliffen und dann wird es entlich lackiert.

Hat jemand Vorschläge für eine Bootsfarbe? Also ich meine Produktnamen und nicht die Farbe 

Ansonsten gehts dann in den Ferien innen weiter und der Slipwagen wird gebaut, pünktlich zum ersten Mai gibts dann wohl die Jungfernfahrt.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

mööönsch fabi.....
hast du alles vergessen was auf den letzten seiten gepostet wurde?
sind doch schon einige tips zur farbe/marke gesagt worden.
sowohl von mir auf den ersten seiten als auch von anderen im trööt-verlauf.
diese tips sind auch jetzt,3 wochen später, noch gut


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Wurde viel von Antifouling geredet, was sich ja erledigt da das Boot nicht dauerhaft im Wasser liegt...


----------



## meisterbayer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

servus! ich würd wenn ich du wär beim kraller a topcoat kaufen... das ist ein polyesterharz eingefärbt und sehr fein.. 2k ...
hält super und ist mit 19€ / 1Kg preislich in ordnung! Aus fachlicher hinsicht kann ich als Farb- und Lacktechniker das voll empfehlen.. ich mach auch momentan eins.. und hab damit schon seit gut 10 jahren super erfahrungen gemacht sylvenstein übern kies ziehen, das ganze jahr im wasser.. alles kein problem.. 

ach ja dei boot is doch des aus egling, oder? des hatte ich auch bei ebay gesehen.. woher kommst du denn eig?

grüße georg


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ich würde zumindest bei den äußeren flächen zu international-farbe raten.
wobei ich das mit dem eingefärbten polyester echt interessant finde und mich das auch überzeugt.


----------



## meisterbayer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> ich würde zumindest bei den äußeren flächen zu international-farbe raten.
> wobei ich das mit dem eingefärbten polyester echt interessant finde und mich das auch überzeugt.




also die international farben hab ich auch getestet.. ich bin da gar ned dafür.. hab mir die chemie und das ergebniss angeschaut und dann noch an reinfall bei langzeit bewässerung .. für a gfk ruderboot gibts eig nur eins und das is polyesterharz veredelt (topcoat) und eingefärbt... hart und elastisch.. unterwasserbeständig nur etwas schwierig zu lackieren... zieht an wie harry... max 10 min zeit zum lackieren.. aber top ergebniss und hält lang.. und wird niemals abblättern.. ach ja den lack oder harz gibts hier... 

http://www.freizeithaindl.de/produc...=1080&osCsid=01b5ca8f381da6759e841ff55f5331ed


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

wie gesagt: der einwand mit dem gefärbten polyester hat mich überzeugt.hatte da gar nicht dran gedacht.
meine erfahrungen mit den international-produkten weichen allerdings sehr von deinen ab...
hab nen gfk-boot und bin sowohl mit primer als auch mit antifouling sowie auch mit der normalen bootsfarbe sehr zufrieden. gerade unter der wasserlinie: der kahn liegt von april-dezember im wasser und manchmal auch ganzjährig. da blättert nichts. klar: alle paar jahre muß das AF erneuert werden aber das is ja klar: ist selbsterodierend.
aber ich sage es nochmal: dein hinweis/tip mit dem topcoat ist definitiv für fabis situation der bessere.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ja das Boot ist aus Egling, ich bin in der Nähe von Palling, liegt relativ nahe am Waginger See. Die Idee mit dem Polyester finde ich sehr gut, sollte ich drunter auch Primer machen oder einfach einmal drüber schleifen damit alles schön rau ist?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## meisterbayer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ja keinen primer!! schleifen mit p80 dann mit am feuchten schwamm entstauben... immer wieder schön auswaschen... dann gut trocknen lassen und dann rauf das zeug.. alles schön herrichten und dann das ganze auf einmal in ca 10 min durchrollen oder spritzen... wenn du rollst dann kauf dir eine kurzfloorige heizkörperwalze 10 cm breite keine schaumstoff oder moltopren... die lösen sich auf und du brauchst zu lang... die rolle vorher an der klebeseite eines klebebands abrollen, so hast keine fussel von der rolle drin und dann mit viel gass los! für dei boot werst so ca 1 1/2 kg brauchen.. mach 2 mal 750g an und die übrigen 500 hebst auf für irgendwas.. das hält sich locker 4 jahre...

http://www.sto.at/evo/web/sto/88039...ODW255&web_title=Sto-Heizkörperwalze Synthemo
so schaut die richtige walze aus..


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Oke danke. Welche Farbe hat das Zeug? Werds morgen gleich bestellen, dass das dann auch noch früh genug kommt.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## meisterbayer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Soweit ich weiss gibts des in Blau, dunkelgrün, rotbraun, dünnschiss braun ... aber ruf einfach dort an..


----------



## meisterbayer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ach ja und zur verdünnung kannst dir styrol holen.. 
und trag beim lackieren bitte an atemschutz... denn besser is das!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Atemschutz haben wir schon seit Anfang der Arbeiten  Okey, wollts eigentlich Online bestellen aber so ists warscheinlich noch besser. Muss man das verdünnen oder geht das auch so? Hätt mir zur sicherheit 2 KG geholt, nich das ich dann mit zu wenig dastehe.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So, grad mit meinem Vater telefoniert. Der fährt morgen da vorbei und nimmt mir die Sachen mit. Die haben ja auch einen Laden oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## meisterbayer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ja klar die haben auch nen laden... öffnungszeiten stehen sicher auf der homepage.. ich würds schon ein wenig verdünnen, dann verläuft es besser.. mach da immer nur a halbes kg mit härter an, dann wirds da ned hart... geht sau schnell.. erst verdünnen, max 50ml für a halbes kg farbe.. gut umrühren dann härter dazu wieder fest umrühren und mit volldampf los..


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Okey, danke für die Tips. Ist der Härter dabei oder muss ich den seperat kaufen?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## meisterbayer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

ist automatisch dabei! viel erfolg und berichte wie es gegangen is und ergebnissfotO!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Zu den Malerarbeiten werd ich warscheinlich erst nächste Woche kommen. Hat jemand noch spezielle Tips zur Innenfarbe? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## meisterbayer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

auf alle fälle helle farben!! für stellen wo die beine drauf stehen würd ich auch auf den gleichen lack setzen wie aussen.. unkaputtbar wegen steinchen in den schuhen usw.. der rest reicht auch a pu- lack oder ähnlich.. kein acryl kein alcydharz.. 
wenn dann noch an dispersionslack oder flüssigkunststoff


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ja innen werd ichs auf alle Fälle weiß machen, nur ich wusste eben nicht genau welche Marke, bzw welches Produkt genau.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Funky73 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

was ist nun aus deinem Boot geworden?Hab mit Spannung alle Seiten gelesen und nu das?!

Nu aber Butter bei die Fische


----------



## pepo (9. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Das selbe dachte ich mir auch gerade wie ich zur letzten Seite kahm |kopfkrat


----------



## Finlayberlin (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

joah......ich auch!!!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ich lad morgen mal Bilder hoch, hat ja keiner mehr danach gefragt


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/6713/webap.jpg

Falls es noch wer sehen will, aussen ist es schlichtweg grün, innen hat es Rutenhalter und vorne ein Castingdeck.


----------



## Funky73 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Na nu wollen wir aber mal paar mehr Fotos sehen,bei dem Roman den man hier gelesen hatte,aber Respekt!! #6


----------



## opus (22. April 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

moin


na einpaar bilder mehr hätten es  sein können wollte mir  einpaar tricks abkucken


wat haste denne für die  Innenfarbe genommen   //Danboline oder


----------



## Funky73 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

das war´s jetzt???


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



Funky73 schrieb:


> das war´s jetzt???




das ist echt sehr schade fabi!!!

abgesehen davon dass ich mir abends die finger wund geschrieben habe um dir das thema näher zu bringen, haben auch andere boardis für dich infos rausgehauen.
und wieder andere lesen das hier und versuchen ihre eigenen reparaturarbeiten danach/daran auszurichten, um anschließend zu ergänzen oder zu verbessern. genau SO lebt ein forum, doch wenn man die ergebnisse der tipps nicht sieht fällt das vertrauen manchmal schwer (zu recht, mir gehts genauso).
ich denke wenn man diese menge an hilfe und input bekommt schuldet man nicht nur den helfern, sondern auch der gemeinde eine rückmeldung (am besten mit bildern/detailaufnahmen)
auch ideen und gegenteilige erfahrungen zu den tipps gehören dazu...oder ergänzungen zu den tipps.
ob das, was geschrieben wurde tatsächlich zielführend ist, kann bislang keiner sagen/glauben.....außer DU!

also lass uns doch bitte an der freude über dein boot teil haben.

beste grüße vom fischer sin jung#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Jungs? Ihr urteilt sowas von vorschnell, habt ihr Ahnung was bei mir zurzeit los ist? Jeden Tag Klausuren und in ein paar Tagen Abiprüfungen. Sorry das ich da nicht einfach mal an den See fahren kann und großartige Fotografiesessions einlegen kann!!!!

Bilder kommen noch, aber ist zum kotzen dass gleich gemeckert wird. Ich denke mein Abschluss ist momentan wichtiger.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Innenfarbe ist weißer Kunstharz Sprühlack.


----------



## Gemini (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bilder kommen noch, aber ist zum kotzen dass gleich gemeckert wird. Ich denke mein Abschluss ist momentan wichtiger.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI8rCyaMNcc

#h

P.S: Hast du die 35 Barsche heute vom Schreibtisch aus gefangen?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Ne, aber wenn ich schon mal freie Zeit hab dann geh ich ans Wasser um zu angeln und nicht um zu fotografieren.


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Jungs? Ihr urteilt sowas von vorschnell, habt ihr Ahnung was bei mir zurzeit los ist? Jeden Tag Klausuren und in ein paar Tagen Abiprüfungen. Sorry das ich da nicht einfach mal an den See fahren kann und großartige Fotografiesessions einlegen kann!!!!
> 
> Bilder kommen noch, aber ist zum kotzen dass gleich gemeckert wird. Ich denke mein Abschluss ist momentan wichtiger.



du wirkst angespannt, drück mal den reset-knopf.

keines meiner worte war angreifend,urteilend oder gar verurteilend...und auch keines der vorredner. 
letztlich warten wir ja nun schon seit nem jahr auf versprochene ergebnisse/bilder.
genau wie du habe auch ich vor viiieeelen monden zu dieser jahreszeit vorm abi gestanden und kann deine anspannung verstehen.klar ist der abschluß wichtiger.

ein grund gleich "krummer Hund" zu sagen ist das aber nicht. 

der hintergrund des penetranten nachfragens ist unter anderem auch, dass mindestens einer der hier mitlesenden sich an deinen ergebnissen orientieren will und vorher GARNICHT mit dem boot angeln fahren kann.

also bleib konzentriert bei deinem schulstoff....aber dreh dich nach deiner nächsten barschsession nochmal um, zück dein handy und mach 3-4 bildchen. sollte nen zeitaufwand von 2 min sein.

beste grüße#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

War heute vom UFer aus sorry. Wie gesagt, letztes Jahr war keine Nachfrage mehr vorhanden. Samstag bin ich am Boot, werde Bilder machen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Funky73 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

Bitte warten.............Bitte warten............Bitte warten........

na dann werde ich mal die Bilder von meinem Boot reinstellen wenn es fertig ist.

Muss nur noch einmal mit harz rüber und dann streichen,wenn es wieder wärmer wird gehts weiter.Will ja endlich mal damit fahren.


gr. Funky


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/9314/imag0185.gif

Recht viel mehr gibts nicht zu sehen, aussen ist´s halt grün...


----------



## Funky73 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsrestaurierung*

So ,wie versprochen auch hier meine Bilder vorher und nachher!


----------

